# Norfolkline First Class Lounge - Is it good Value?



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

Heading across to France, well Austria via France and the rest next week. I have used Norfolkline a few times at the excellent discounted fair offered at last years NEC Show.

I called up to add the dog (never pay for her upfront months in advance) and was asked if I would like to upgrade to the First Class Lounge? Having looked on the website they offer free tea and coffee and some soft drinks and a better place to sit and I think free wifi

The cost is 9.50GBP per person per crossing. Has anyone used this service and if so did they find it good value for money?

I did not go for it as I thought a tenner each would buy us a decent meal in the cafe in the lower class and it's only a 2 hour crossing.

Just wanted to find anyone who has used it and what they thought about it?

Stewart


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi

Weve used to VIP lounge a few times. They used to have snacks, wine etc and it was good value. We used to do the night crossings and it was good for getting some sleep.

Last time we used it they had just tea, coffee etc, but I think you can get wine etc but have to ask for it (everyone used to clear out the counter of wine etc)

This time we booked our crossing with the Caravan Club and got the lounge free

Best thing about it is no kids

Andy


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

Doult you will get a good meal for £10.

Andy


----------



## framptoncottrell (Jan 6, 2006)

I've used it on the late night crossings since it is quiet and the reclining seats are great for sleeping. You can get a good two hours nap if you are organised.
There has never been more than me and one other person, but that may be different during the daytime crossings.
There's still free coffee/tea but the lovely complimentary Danish pastries have gone. There is free internet hook-up but it wasn't wi-fi when I travelled - you needed to plug in.
If you are a member of the Caravan Club you can get a discount at the booking desk on board.

Dr (musical, not medical) Roy


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

inkey-2008 said:


> Doult you will get a good meal for £10.
> 
> Andy


You do!

I travelled 8 weeks ago and both of us had a nice meal with a soft drink for less than 20Pounds. I thought it was great value for money.

Looks like we will give the lounge a miss


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*£10*

No, they are not good value. Slum it with the rest of us and save the money for something else.

AVOID

TM


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

I agree with saving your £20 and spend it on a meal in France. If the voyage was longer and the perks better, it might be worth it, but slumming it with the plebs for 2 hours is bearable 8) 8) 8) 

Sue


----------



## machilly (Feb 10, 2007)

Save your £20 quid and go by train, 35 mins

regards


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

machilly said:


> Save your £20 quid and go by train, 35 mins
> 
> regards


We normally use the tunnel and I have it booked for later this year using my Tesco Vouchers. The total cost on the tunnel for a 9m motohome and smart car was 220GBP. The cost of the Norfolkline with the same outfit using 2009 NEC Discount code 29GBP so given I booked 3 crossings thats a saving of almost 600GBP and thats a lot of wine and campsites ;-)

Stewart


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*First class*

Hi

Never been on Norfolkline so cannot help or comment re first class.

P&O offer a similar upgrade but I always decline. Instead of eating in the self service restaurant, we use the Brasserie that is waiter service and a bit more expensive. There is no rush to get you out of there either.

Russell


----------

